# 2008 AGA Convention



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is anyone interested in going to Atlanta in November for the '08 AGA Convention. I would like to go and can fit three other people in the car with me. I went back in '04 and it was a good time. 2-3 people (maybe even 4) can split a room to make the price a bit better. I skipped the banquet last time and will more than likely do the same again. I'd rather have a few beers in the hotel bar or go out on the town versus attending the banquet 

The only issue I see with this is the convention will probably be held the weekend of the Ohio State Michigan Football game but hell, we can always watch the game in the bar or hotel room


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm in if I have the cash at that time. Now that I think about it, that's about when the GCAS fall auction checks should be arriving. I think I'll be good to go.


----------



## jennfier (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a trek. Would love to go but kids and the chance of a female sharing a room with males might not be the best idea. Bring me a souvenir plant.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

jennfier said:


> That's a trek. Would love to go but kids and the chance of a female sharing a room with males might not be the best idea. Bring me a souvenir plant.


Yeah, our significant others probably wouldn't like that part. However, we do have several females in the club and it is always possible to get more than one room. Dineen had mentioned attending so maybe she will chime in when the date gets closer.


----------

